# Ipad synchro et remet des appli supprims dans mon ipad



## effoworld (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour 
Sur mon iPad quand j installe des appli pour tester  et je les supprime quand je les utilise plus ou je les veux plus
Et quand je vais sur iTunes et que je synchronise les applications que j avais supprimé ils réapparaissent sans que je les demande comment arrêter ça !!!
Merci


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Il doit y avoir une case du style "synchroniser toutes les applications" qui est cochée. Donc il reinstalle toutes les applis qui sont presentes dans la bibliotheque iTunes.

Pour eviter le probleme, fait des sauvegardes sur iCloud plutot que sur iTunes.


----------



## lineakd (12 Décembre 2012)

@effoworld, quand ton ipad est connecté à itunes, commence par un "Transfert des achats" et fini par "Synchroniser".


----------



## effoworld (12 Décembre 2012)

merci


----------

